# Micro-Train Whees and Axle Assembly



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I am beginning to hear from fellow N Scalers, that the Micro-Train wheels (wheels and axle assemble) are falling out of the trucks. The reports are that the axles a just a little short. In the past, this problem was over come by placing the trucks in hot water and then, very carefully, bending the truck side inward. 

Before I purchase another large pack of wheels with couplers, I would appreciative any input you all might have regarding this new issue. I am not thrilled with the thought of have to apse 30 or so new wheels and couplers into hot water. 

I believe Mircro-Train has its wheels, trucks and couplers made in CHINA.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I thought Micro Trains are a Kadee product. I hope they have not gone to the dark side...


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I appreciate the gentleman’s comments, but sure how they answer my question.

To refresh the gentleman’s memory, Micro-Train became a stand alone company in the 1990's. Kadee and Micro-Train are two separate and distinct companies with no common ownership.

Yesterday evening, I was told that a number of the new Micro-Train box cars (Circus Box Cars) have been returned to two LHSs in Houston due to the wheels falling out of the trucks. Hopefully, Micro-Train will address this issue


----------

